# [SOLVED] Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

I have a 1986 Chevy C10 pickup. the fuel pump froze up and damaged the cam shaft so now not even a new fuel pump will fix it. I want to convert it to electrical fuel pump but im not sure how to go about doing it. Any help is greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10*

Carburated engines cannot be retrofitted to accommodate electric fuel pumps it just doesn't work. Contrary to popular belief, fuel doesn't simply burn, it has to be atomized first in order for combustion to take place. 

There are sites online dedicated to the modification you want to do, but unless your willing spend a few thousand bucks doing it, it will be cheaper to just replace the camshaft and the pump.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10*

i know fuel doesnt just burn, thats what a carburetor is for. i just want to pump the fuel to the carburetor using an electric pump instead of the mechanical one, they sell kits at my local napa store to do this, i just wanted some input from someone who might have done this already or knows what other problems i might run into.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10*

Logo, what size engine? I looked at NAPA's catalog and unless it's a diesel you should be able to use a Bosch N69404 pump to get things back going and a Balkamp 735-4368 block off plate to cover the hole in the block where the old one was.
Just be sure to wire it through the oil pressure switch so if you lose oil pressure it'll stop the pump from running.
I did something similar to this on a 79 Monza whose pump gave up - and I didn't feel like dropping the tank just to replace it.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10*

I have the 305 engine, do you think i will need a pressure regulator or anything? or should it pretty much just work? i dont mind dropping the tank if i have to, i replaced it already so its all brand new, is there also an in tank pump option?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10*

No, everything I show indicates that truck is a carb engine so no regulator would be needed. It should work fine just to hook it up and go...don't try to do an in-tank setup-you're just setting yourself up for more grief than is needed.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10*

Hey thanks midnight! Napa had all the parts and i got it all installed last night and it runs perfectly! Idles well and everything!!! $ 150 was much better than the cost of replacing the cam shaft!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10*

Very good sir! Glad they had everything to get you back on the road again!


----------



## nfields51 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Fuel pump replacement 86 chevy C10*

Thanks for this, I had the same problem in terms of looking for ways on converting it to electrical fuel pump. I have also tried checking on other sites that can help me on how to replace a fuel pump.


----------

